# Do linux fanboys think windows users are all fools?



## grendel (Mar 31, 2008)

after looking at many threads and signatures against windows and microsoft from linboys it look like they think using windows makes one stupid or using linux makes them superior. what do you have to say?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 31, 2008)

Linux users think they are better then us, cos they know CLI etc....lolz, what they are enjoying today we r already enjoying since ages.

UT 3 & Gears of War anyone.....


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 31, 2008)

All I have to say is that I don't care what Linux users think. I use Linux for my webservers and Windows in my laptop. I never considered a total migration to Linux, for many reasons like game compatibility, drivers and ease of use. 

A couples of years back, a Linux user in this forum started throwing insults at me saying "you don't know what freedom means" just because I posted my reasons for my Windows choice. He thought he was some kind of superior breed just because he happens to use Linux on his computer, quite oblivious to the fact that I have been a Linux user and Apache-Linux server administrator since the days of Red Hat 3.0. To keep bad mouthing out, I left him to his rants and went on with other dicussions. 

After all who cares what some apparent losers that judge people based on their OS choice, think? Stupidity and intelligence isn't directly proportional to your computer usage patterns.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 31, 2008)

Stop feeding the troll, a zero post idiot doing his 1st post in this section and on this topic. Forget the Win/Lin users, this one is a fool.

Closed for obvious reasons.


----------

